

The NSA, invited to TED, takes a swipe at Snowden - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/the-nsa-invited-to-ted-takes-a-swipe-at-snowden/

======
technologue
One more reason why TED is no longer relevant to anyone with a brain.

